# Pitts ??



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Has anyone on here ever had a run in with a couple of pits or even one? I started wondering a couple of weeks ago after church. My wife, daughter and two young grandsons were staying at home while I went to church. When I got home, I parked the car, got out and BAM, two damn pits appeared out of nowhere and they were really lean and aggressive. I'm able to take care of myself, but these guys were too. I'm just glad my little boys were't outside that morning. I kept an eye on them and gave no sign of fear and simply walked slowly to the house with them barking, growling, and inching up on me. When I got inside, the animal control was called and dispatched. When the officer got here I was locked and loaded with my 9 and told him what had happened. He got out an old Rem 1100/12ga and said this is mine, I don't do pit complaints with that little 22 they issue us. I told him that they were likely in a vacant wooded lot next door, and that if he would flank them along the road front, I would go in and get them. He had gone no more than 50 feet when the two came my way and the more aggressive of the them jumped the ditch and was about three or four feet from me and not looking or acting nicely. He went down with the first shot and the other one high tailed back into the woods. The officer went after that one, and somehow the damn thing slipped out on him. He said the last he saw of it was running across a cut corn field a couple of hundred yards away. 
Back to the present, the sob is back, but avoids me like the plague! We tried trapping and so far no luck, but sooner or later he is mine! Till then my kids won't go into the yard without an armed guard. 

Bill


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

You found the only solution to stray dogs turning feral. Kill em when you get the chance. Glad animal control came, I've called numerous times to never have them show up once. A few cents worth of lead takes care of it. Keep small pets and children indoors.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Sounds like you need to go back to church and pray for forgiveness for all the cussing you did in your post above....


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Hate to hear that Bill, hopefully when that second one gets gone that'll be the end of it. SmoothLures had the right answer here, just gotta stay armed and be ready at all times. We have waves of feral dogs (and cats it seems) come through at my family's old farm, usually one or two good run ins versus a semi-automatic deer rifle and the problem is solved for awhile. The problem is there's one or two neighbors out there that adopt dogs, feed 'em for awhile until they stray away too much, then the dogs are wild. Imagine it's the same for cats, which are worse on the ecosystem whereas dogs are the more imminent threat to people. 
I had a pitt mix charge me once while I was still-hunting/scouting. It wasn't a close fight, but even as I was raising up on him that low growl sent chills down my spine.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Brother Bill, 

Some things just need killing. You know that. Why question it??? 

Darin


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

We have a pit problem in the county. It seems that there is a subculture of slime that breeds them for fighting and if they are runt or something else theydon't want they put them out. There have been a few really bad maulings from these damn things.

Bill


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I shot two very large dogs years ago. They were my brother-in-law's 2 Mastiff/Lab mix. Weighted well over 100lbs each. They attacked and killed a couple of neighborhood dogs. They needed killing. They got it to. 

Rid the world of these devil dogs Bill!!!

Darin


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

While I agree with has been said here about protecting your family, I do have to say that someone out there, (the owners), did not take to the time the time to treat the dogs with love and affection. It's truly a shame that it had to come down to this. I understand that Pits can be a problem. We have the same issue up here in Yankee land in the town where I live. Only we can't shoot them. However, having had Pits, Dobermans and Rottweilers in the past, it all boils down on how you raise your dog. Not more than 3 months ago, we had a black lab acting like those pits were. Yes, a black lab. The dog was not hurt, or injured in any way. He was mistreated by his owner who did not care about him and let him run wild. When the dog was caught, he couldn't even be rehabilitated
and was put down.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

All dogs can be aggressive. Pitts do get a bad rap and that is because the nature in which some of them are raised. Same with a kid. If you raise him in hate and give him no attention he will probably turn out bad. Same with dogs. 

Dog fighting is a problem around here as well. Most of the culled dogs are shot and left to rot. These days our animal control is good about keeping stray dog numbers down. It has not been that way in the past. Also, they will be shot around here if a problem arises. Things tend to work themselves out. 

Darin


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

"All dogs can be aggressive. Pitts do get a bad rap and that is because the nature in which some of them are raised. Same with a kid. If you raise him in hate and give him no attention he will probably turn out bad. Same with dogs."

Exactly.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah the kind of dog doesn't matter. Bad people raise bad dogs AND if they cause damage (attacks, run in front of your car, ect) they'll say those aren't my dogs. Yeah right. 

Had a 2 day old calf being harassed by 3 dogs, 2 lab mixes and something else after they had already killed 2 of my uncles calves. You're talking a couple grand loss. Turns out even with a side by side 10 gauge, the 2nd and 3rd dogs are gone once the first one hits the ground...uncle fixed them later though. YOU have to protect yourself and your property. Cops and to a lesser extent animal control can't prevent anything, only respond to something. And only if you get lucky with animal control in my experience.


----------

